# Testing



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Any IUI ladies got a BFN at 10dpiui and gone on to get a BFP?, I stupidly cave din and tested this morning and of course am now feeling gutted and lost all hope


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Tinks hold on to your hope. We've not tested yet but our clinic were adamant that you need to wait until 14/15 days. Sometimes we see the IVF ladies testing early but if they have 2/3/5 day blasts then their wait would logically be 2/3/5 days less as the embies are still 14 days old at 12/11/9 dpt. Keep hopeful


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh, I forgot, this site http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Early-Negative-Pregnancy-Test-Before-a-Positive---Stats-Study.html did a data search of all the fertility charts they had and found that even by 14 dpo only 80% of women who went on to test positive had already had a positive test.

/links


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for that link, is some interesting stuff. Hope you get your BFP in a couple of weeks


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining your topic....

Im on day 15 after our IUI and I think its all over!!! I had spotting on tuesday through to thursday but not an actual AF. I have nothing today so took a HPT this morning and got a BFN!!!! Well gutted, if my AF dont arrive this weekend, I may test again tomorrow and Sunday!!!!

When are you meant to test after an IUI? 

xx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

I had a regular 24/25 day cycle so always thought I only had a 10 day wait rather than the usual 2ww. Clinic told me NOT to test before two weeks, but I did on Day 25 with one that claimed to detect 6 days before a missed period and it was negative. However, Day 29 came and went with no AF and so I tested again and it was positive!

Mine was a natural DIUI cycle in case that makes any difference. 

X


----------

